# FS: 3 Bags S grade Tan 3M



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 3 bags of S grade Tan sand in my 250G. It is only only about 6 mos. old. Each bag sells for $40-$50 if you can even find any around. I will let it go for $80. That is 3 for the price of 2. You will need to bring plenty of buckets so we can siphon it out of the tank.


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Pending..........


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

still for sale....


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

hi, is this sand good for any cichlids? thanks


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

It is great sand for cichlids.


----------



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

Would this be enough sand for a 55 gallon? Maybe enough for a 25 too?


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

It is enough for my 250G so I would say yes.


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

what color of this sand?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i think purple is a tan color


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

hotrod77 said:


> what color of this sand?


It is Tan. Not purple!!! Tan.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Have seen this sand in Kole's tank & it looks great.

Kole, what the heck are you doing up so late?


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Have seen this sand in Kole's tank & it looks great.
> 
> Kole, what the heck are you doing up so late?


I was just heading to work.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Kolewolf said:


> I was just heading to work.


...........Hopefully your day is almost over !!  ...... time for a nap 

OH!! and a bump for the colour quartz ...I have 3 bags in my tank and its awesome !!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Kolewolf said:


> It is Tan. Not purple!!! Tan.


jk this stuff looks great if seen it in kole tank before


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold.....Mods please close.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

you can close it yourself man !!


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh I didn't know that was back!!!


----------

